# How Are Your 2012 Foals Looking?



## UnaB (14 February 2013)

Hi There,

Im really pleased with how my Ava is turning out, I couldnt be more happy with her   But as she's the only foal i've ever had I have nothing to compare her to so would love to see how the other 2012 foals are looking   Please share some pictures!

Ava is currently 8 months old and standing dead on 14.2, which seems enormous for her age but as I said - nothing to compare her to....!  She is a real sweetheart, getting very good with her manners and likes having a nice in-hand walk along the lanes and bridlepaths.  She lives on a working farm so she seems to be mostly bombproof   I havent really done too much with her though as I just want her to grow and be a baby.

Here's some photos, taken the last couple of days (first one was taken this morning), she is going to be a chunky girl I think!!!  Please excuse the state of her, as you can see in the other photos - we are still very flooded and Ava LOVES muddy water!!  Its a nightmare....lol!







































Anyway, theres my little pony, would love to see some others


----------



## Ce'Nedra (14 February 2013)

She's lovely!  I am sure that she will bring you much fun and plenty of challenges.


----------



## Hurricanelady (14 February 2013)

She's lovely, clearly loves the mud and water!!

Here is my baby and we've been so lucky as he's growing up very nicely and is a dream to handle


----------



## Delicious_D (14 February 2013)

Lovely foals! I love Ava! She looks like she has a cheeky glint in her eye!


----------



## eventrider23 (14 February 2013)

No recent pics but after a hellish winter of box rest Roo is now living out again with the now 2yr olds and she is HUGE...fitting easily into 5'6" and 5'9" rugs even an standing the same height/ a smidge taller than the 2 yr olds.


----------



## luckilotti (15 February 2013)

I had 3 foals last June and 2 are doing really well, have been out all winter and have just come in for weaning (going really well) however 1 has been in all winter and isnt doing so well at all   she hasnt grown at all and is under the vet, it seems she has something going on with her liver 
I LOVE the water baby pics lol!


----------



## wynter (15 February 2013)

Beautiful babies 

Mines just looking like a fluffy moor pony at the moment, she's pure bred ID and will be 1 in april.


----------



## foxy1 (15 February 2013)

My 2012 filly is still tiny, maybe 12.2hh, both parents are 16.1/2hh, hoping she will grow.....?!


----------



## *hic* (15 February 2013)

I'm a bit horrified by mine. He's 8 months, stands 14hh at the wither (but is bum high) and can take a 5'6 to 5'9 rug. I was expecting 15.2 max as dam is 15.3 and sire 15hh. He's quite a chunky chap, which is precisely what was ordered. Even his colouring was nearly spot on-  coloured, minimal white on head and body but with four white stockings. OK so one of them has slipped a bit 

I had him gelded a couple of weeks ago as his mum is a dreadful tart and I didn't want any mishaps. He's currently out with my ancient Welsh boy during the day and they are having a high old time playing boy games. He's helping the old chap grow old disgracefully - not that he really needed much help.

The sadness is that just as I was committing to a full sibling as he has turned out so well I got the news that his sire has died.


----------



## Skyebald (15 February 2013)

My Bogof has turned into a lovely affectionate boy and not too cheeky 

Hoping he'll be 14.2 hh at least, currently about 12.2 and a chunky monkey at 9 months

Here's a few recent ish pics


----------



## Skyebald (15 February 2013)

The first pic of Ava is stunning .. she's lovely


----------



## Rebels (15 February 2013)

Not really sure, my first foal and I was only given her as she was 33kg at birth! Small and grumpy anyway.


----------



## alfiesmum (18 February 2013)

loving all the mud monsters 


no pics but i can def say my boy is extremely bum high, its the first thing anyone comments on as its so noticeable at the moment, hoping he finds some high heels for the front soon


----------



## Meandtheboys (24 February 2013)

This is my little girl - Rea ID x ISH just over 8 months


----------



## SpottyTB (24 February 2013)

Hugo at 9 months - 13.2 just


----------



## pintoarabian (24 February 2013)

My 9 month old Arab filly, La Belleza de Picasso (Belle), pictured yesterday.







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/8504557192/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/8503445363/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/


----------



## whirlwindhorses (24 February 2013)

Two of mine last Thursday, both geldings, born April 2012.


----------



## *hic* (24 February 2013)

This my 8 month old TB x cob.  Mare was a 15.3 TB, stally was 15hh Elite graded trad cob.

He's a gnats' over 13.3, the old welsh boy with him just sneaks in at 13.3!


----------



## AMW (24 February 2013)

my yearling (cant get used to her being a yearling lol) has had a busy weekend as she has a show on Wednesday. She has been out for walks, had her mane & tail tidied,been trimmed up & practiced loading. she has also been out in the field with playing with her pals 
Hope to get some up to date pics to share. Really pleased with how she is turning out


----------



## AMW (27 February 2013)

My yearling filly today at a show where she won her class


----------



## joeanne (27 February 2013)

whirlwindhorses said:



			Two of mine last Thursday, both geldings, born April 2012.






Click to expand...

Not normally one for spots but my GOD they are lovely!!!


----------



## chapper (1 March 2013)

What utterly gorgeous foals everyone's got!!! :-D I've got 2 Appy x tb foals, 10 months old both at around 14.1hh. Not sure how to post pics but l loving everyone else !!


----------



## delphipuppy (1 March 2013)

Here is Rita Hayworth at 9 months

[Content removed]

[Content removed]


----------



## chapper (1 March 2013)

http://imageshack.us/a/img593/6982/photosep03180103.png

Not sure if this works!!!!


----------



## Enfys (1 March 2013)

In three words "hairy mongrel yaks" and there is no way I would put up photos of them as they are right now   There won't be any yearling photos either as if these three go by their siblings then they look super as babies, like cut and shuts as yearlings  and start to come into themselves as 2 and 3 year olds.  

There are some lovely babes shown here 

How are you all keeping yours, out 24/7, in at night?


----------



## chapper (1 March 2013)

Lol Enfys!!! I'm sure they're lovely  funny how they change! One of mine looks great the other all legs and very scrawny! Just hoping he's a late developer ;-) mine are in on a night but hoping to get them out 24/7 very soon, just need fields to dry up a bit!!!

http://imageshack.us/a/img442/9861/photofeb06173954.jpg


----------



## chapper (1 March 2013)

and Mr Scrawny 

http://imageshack.us/a/img547/169/photofeb19180501.jpg


----------



## iconique (1 March 2013)

There's some really lovely babies on here!

We only had one last year and nothing this year.  Our filly is by Primitive Star and is currently about 9 months old. Our vet describes her like a "brick sxxx house!" she's standing at just below 15hh and is bum high!!  Eek! Very bold and a little quirky (but her mum is anyway) currently eating us out of house and home. 

What concerns me most is when she was born she was a liver chestnut, she now has a mixed mane of chestnut, black and grey, her tail is like a fox and her stifle is going white, plus she has some dark splodges on her neck, legs and body which make her look very odd!  We think she is going to end up a roan/grey type thing

Just wish I knew how to post and was better at taking photos, otherwise I'd share....


----------



## BigYellowHorse (1 March 2013)

Some really beautiful babies!! 

Here's a 2012 filly foal, such a good girl, though already been in the wars, ran into a electric rope insulator and ended up with 4 staples!  Thankfully the vet did a nice job and her fur should grow over any left over scarring... honestly this winter has just been one thing after another, haven't and won't be adding up how much the vet has come to  

Bring on the summer - will have do do another thread for 2012 babies sans foally fluff!!


----------



## Asha (2 March 2013)

Some stunning babies on here. I just wish i could get a photo of mine actually doing something other than eating! She looks like a total hairy flump

With mum:







Looking woolly & fugly:







She does look better when she gallops, but i never have my camera with me to capture that rare moment


----------



## domane (3 March 2013)

Baby Boo was born in April.  He's gone from...













...to....













He's a really gentle, sweetheart and very amenable.... but then his parents are the same so thankfully he seems to have inherited their genes!!!


----------



## Pinky94 (3 March 2013)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## muckypony (3 March 2013)

Ohh lovely babies  would add mine but on my phone. I do have a question though! 

My two are june babies and neither of them have shown any signs of dropping their ballys yet! Is this normal? As I've seen some if yours are already gelded!?


----------



## Coblover63 (3 March 2013)

Yes, they're all different, don't worry yet.....


----------



## snowstormII (4 March 2013)

I can only show you a head shot of him now at 9 months as he is definitely fugly as a total package!






But here he is at 7 or 8 months in the snow...






He decided on our walk today to get down and roll in a pile of crunchy leaves.  Bet I looked really peculiar holding the lead rope of a fugly orange thing rolling in crunchy orange leaves.  Wish I'd got a photo.

He was gelded 2 weeks ago and is still looking a bit gunky up there. Is this normal?


----------



## kinskycookie (4 March 2013)

My little man is 1next week and he is still keeping one ball nice and warm up there   His field mate (a month younger)  dropped both of his months ago and is booked in for gelding on Monday. The vet is going to sedate mine to see if the elusive 'testicle number two' will make an appearance but I'm not holding my hopes up


----------



## mayangold (4 March 2013)

Mine is defo still a hairy gremlin







I dont have this much grass, I ran so low they got turned out in my father's orchard for rare apple trees- which was fine until they went for the fruit trees' bark. Ho hum, hes in Oz anyway so perhaps when he gets back spring growth will have covered the teethmarks on the trees??????? Fingers crossed!







and down here in Cornwall this one bit of snow one morning was all we had! ....and before anyone feels jelous we MORE than made up for it in rain and mud.


----------



## Maesfen (5 March 2013)

Some scruffy pics of Manny (who now gets called Teddy due to his yak coat!) and Sparks out in the mud.


----------



## kinskycookie (5 March 2013)

He's also still a hairy yak! As you can see from the pics he spends most of his days looking a bit drunk and sleepy or scratching! 

Hoping to go to a few local shows for a bit of experience, really don't want to trim the baby highlights from his ears or mane though


----------



## bryngelenponies (10 March 2013)

Here's some pictures of my little filly- she's a welsh D. I'm hoping she'll make at least 14.2hh - at the moment she's about 13hh at the withers and 13.2hh at the bum. 

At 1 week old






and now at 11 months old






Some days she looks in proportion and others I just look at her and think 'what the hell are you?!'  so I've decided not to look at her too much until she's about 3.


----------



## chapper (10 March 2013)

Loving this thread, especially all the other spotties!!!


----------



## UnaB (12 March 2013)

Here's some more of Ava with her weaning buddy/companion/Uncle Charlie 

She looks even bigger next to him.  And I think they are clones 



























And she appears to be getting a grey tail.  Money on her roaning out eventually??





















(Sorry for the varying photo size!!!  They are taken on my phone and I cannot work out this new photobucket.  Hate it!!)


----------



## Lgd (13 March 2013)

No pics as on work computer but Vandal is standing around 14.2hh at 10 months old 

He is exceedingly bum high and bodywise hitting the yearling fuglies but managing to fill out a 5'3" rug with no problem. Thankfully he is hidden under the rug most of the time and his head is staying attractive so he doesn't scare the neighbours. I had him nut cutletted before weaning him and as soon as he was healed up he was weaned. 

Living out 24/7 with my friend's herd which includes two colts the same age so he has good playtimes


----------



## CrazyMare (13 March 2013)

Awful pic but this was Monday







10 days old


----------



## SpottyTB (14 March 2013)

Today, mines the fluffy naked bay yak "poncing" around.. . He's 10 months and the iron grey in rug is 19 months!

**click on still photo for video..**


----------

